
Now Open: Jolla Harbour and Jolla Store - rmldsky
https://lists.sailfishos.org/pipermail/devel/2013-November/000989.html
======
Zigurd
Here is the interesting part: Jolla (Qt) and Android apps will be accepted.
This increases the probability that the Jolla handset will ship with Android
compatibility in Sailfish at launch.

There are some interesting consequences to this:

1\. Jolla is the first OEM to ship a non-Android OS with Android compatibility
built in.

2\. Jolla is the first OS maker to _not_ rely on Web apps to fill in for a
lack of app store content at launch, and instead go for native app
compatibility with another platform.

It's a unique launch strategy, with very low ego content. I think they will be
rewarded with market acceptance for taking this approach. Have cake. Eat cake.
Why not?

~~~
jlund
Recent Blackberry versions also have an Android compatibility layer.

~~~
sirkneeland
Not all Android compatibility layers are created equal.

BB10.0 shipped with an Android environment that could only run up to Android
2.3... And considering the power under the hood of the Z10, it was really
laggy. And submitting them to BlackBerry World required the developer to
modify it from a .apk to a .bar.

What matters is how big the barriers to entry are for getting Android apps on.
Both for developers and users. Jolla can improve on this, and IIRC the Jolla
Harbour won't be the only way of putting apps on the device, Jolla said there
would be a 3rd party android app store.

And of Course, locking it down to a single app repo doesn't really fit with
Jolla's vision of openness ;)

------
Geee
And it's down already.. They seriously need more competent people in their web
team.

Edit: Seems to load now.
[https://harbour.jolla.com](https://harbour.jolla.com)

~~~
trailfox
Perhaps a good sign that they are getting clobbered with traffic?

------
my3681
What concern is there about Jolla custom applications being written in C++?
I'm not exactly knocking the language as I have never used it to build a app,
but generally speaking the language is a bit lower-level than Java and
Objective-C (w/ ARC).

Just wondering if anyone has developed anything on this platform and what
there experiences have been.

------
joelrunyon
What is Jolla?

~~~
jandudulski
Post Maemo (Nokia N700/N800/N810/N900), MeeGo (Nokia N9, N910) system
developed mostly by ex-nokians who left the company after abandoning the MeeGo
for Windows Mobile.

The first phone should be ready at the end of this year.

~~~
sirkneeland
I've used prerelease software and it is just phenomenal. I still work at Nokia
but I have pre-ordered one and can't wait to get it!

~~~
liminal
What did you especially like about it?

